# What miles can i write off in taxes??



## jo5eph

I talked to a tax person about keeping track of mileage. They were telling me my deductable miles start from the point where I start driving to pick up a person , the miles when my passenger is with me and also the milage driving back to where i started if i return to the same spot where i was pinged from. Usually i dont return to the same spot unless its at a place of a big event. For people who have deducted miles, is what this tax person is telling is correct?


----------



## SunSmith

I start from the time I go online to accept calls. If I get no action, and need to move closer to a busy area, I include those miles too. However, I'm not a tax professional.


----------



## UberPissed

There is lots of conflicting accounts out there. The IRS changed the rules a few years back - it used to be that if you were a taxi, you couldn't take the standard amount.... But now you can if you meet the rules (read Pub 463). I believe if you clock on, and drive around aimlessly, you can still deduct those miles, as there is a business purpose (e.g., driving to get to a "hot spot").

Document beginning / end of year odometer and your daily mileage logs.


----------



## jo5eph

So this would literally mean you could rack up miles beyound what have made income wise?


----------



## ElectroFuzz

jo5eph said:


> So this would literally mean you could rack up miles beyound what have made income wise?


Basically anytime you are working.
From the time you leave the house and all the way until you get home.
Commute to work included..... at least according to my CPA.


----------



## UberPissed

Well... be careful on that one. Commuting miles are never deductible. If its from first job to second job, then yes. There is a fancy chart in the IRS about it.


----------



## OldTownSean

If you have another vehicle in the family available for personal use (I.e. for me my wife has a truck) then you can claim every mile you drive your user vehicle as business whether it's actually for business or not. You may want to fabricate a mileage log to back that up though just in case


----------



## UberPissed

Um.... False.


----------



## OldTownSean

Yes you can claim 100% business usage on a vehicle if is not your only vehicle ...why would that be false?


----------



## UberPissed

That is true - but you said: 

You can claim every mile you drive your user vehicle as business whether it's actually for business or not. 

The "or not" makes it false.


----------



## UberPissed

...And fabricating a mileage log is fraud. Play by the rules. You would be surprised what information comes out when IRS CI investigates a TP. 

Crazy the stuff people will say on an open forum.


----------



## OldTownSean

Now we have IRS agents posing as uber drivers on this forum ... lol well as long I register as a democratic I should be cool for the next 2 years since this administration only harasses conservatives


----------



## UberPissed

Hey... Believe what you want. I'm just trying to get accurate info out. You already get f-d enough by uber. 

Can't wait until another year or so when these cases start coming up on audit ...


----------



## Woody Mornings

Speaking of taxes.....do we get 1099'd?


----------



## OldTownSean

Woody Mornings said:


> Speaking of taxes.....do we get 1099'd?


I would assume yes


----------



## focusman

I found an app that not only tracks my mileage, allows me to take picture of
my receipts and gives me short video on how to maximize my 
deductions by a 20+ year experts who is both an attorney and CPA who has taught thousands
of taxpayers on how to save Millions on their taxes, if that was not enought I also get discounts on
local restaurants, auto mainteance and more. If you want more info, just PM me. I am
so lucky that I have this great app


----------



## uberdriver

UberPissed said:


> Well... be careful on that one. Commuting miles are never deductible. If its from first job to second job, then yes. There is a fancy chart in the IRS about it.


If you commute to your job (i.e. go from your home to your place of business or where your job takes place) you cannot deduct the miles for that distance, because that is commuting. However taxi drivers and uber drivers do not have a place of business location outside of their home and thus they can deduct the miles starting from home if they start working when they leave their home. In the case of an Uber driver this is the case if they turn on their app when they leave their home and are willing to accept fare rides from that moment onwards.


----------



## RS King

Rideshare driving is a business for me. My office for this business is located at my home. I do not have a commute to work. I live 35 miles outside of Uber and Lyfts coverage areas and when I get in my car, which is my business tool, I am transporting that tool to the work area. I log every mile I drive from the time I leave home to go operate my rideshare business, until I return home. I will claim every one of those miles.


----------



## Oscar Levant

jo5eph said:


> I talked to a tax person about keeping track of mileage. They were telling me my deductable miles start from the point where I start driving to pick up a person , the miles when my passenger is with me and also the milage driving back to where i started if i return to the same spot where i was pinged from. Usually i dont return to the same spot unless its at a place of a big event. For people who have deducted miles, is what this tax person is telling is correct?


I do start of shift, end of shift, when app is on, versus off. When that app is on, I have contractual relationship with Uber. Get a second opinion.


----------



## NorthDallasDriver

jo5eph said:


> So this would literally mean you could rack up miles beyound what have made income wise?


I do that some days. I go into driver mode in my driveway. But I am about 30 miles from the hot areas. I head to the hot areas and usually I get a ride request before I get there. But some days I have 60 miles of no passengers (gotta get back home at the end of the night).

My tax accountant says we are good.


----------



## julianashusband

I called my CPA right away when I got approved for Uber. He says all miles while the app is on count. Keep a good log, he said. Also, keep track of car cleaning, tolls, and water for customers. He says don't worry about gas and maintenance as that's counted in the $0.56/mile the IRS allows. Houston Texas


----------



## jo5eph

So possibly if i am seeing this correctly, i could possibly have all my income from lyft written off from all the mileage?


----------



## julianashusband

jo5eph said:


> So possibly if i am seeing this correctly, i could possibly have all my income from lyft written off from all the mileage?


That's what my CPA said and that is what I am going to file. I have been driving for 1 month now and my income after mileage deductions is $15. I will gladly pay taxes on $15.


----------



## jo5eph

Nice!


----------



## Randy Shear

This is GREAT info. I drive on average 700 miles per weekend (I only work Fri and Sat). I typically gross $350 or so a week. Using these figures I'm -$42/week in mileage.  I can live with this. At the end of the year, that's a negative $2200.


----------



## UberPissed

Next thing you will have to worry about is a passive activity loss, if you have another source of income. Just can't get ahead these days.


----------



## kalo

UberPissed said:


> Next thing you will have to worry about is a passive activity loss, if you have another source of income. Just can't get ahead these days.


Driving for Uber certainly would not be considered a passive activity.


----------



## UberPissed

We'll see.


----------



## guyver

focusman said:


> I found an app that not only tracks my mileage, allows me to take picture of
> my receipts and gives me short video on how to maximize my
> deductions by a 20+ year experts who is both an attorney and CPA who has taught thousands
> of taxpayers on how to save Millions on their taxes, if that was not enought I also get discounts on
> local restaurants, auto mainteance and more. If you want more info, just PM me. I am
> so lucky that I have this great app


what kind of app is it I like to try it


----------



## PT Go

julianashusband said:


> I called my CPA right away when I got approved for Uber. He says all miles while the app is on count. Keep a good log, he said. Also, keep track of car cleaning, tolls, and water for customers. He says don't worry about gas and maintenance as that's counted in the $0.56/mile the IRS allows. Houston Texas


I developed a spreadsheet for myself that tracks beginning and ending milage for each day I go out. I have used this before for other business ventures I have done and actually survived an IRS tax audit due to the fact that I kept accurate records of all transactions. I also, as has been mentioned, track every expense related to the driving I do for Uber. Keep in mind, however, that the IRS will track you and if you don't make or report some kind of profit within X amount of years, that they could consider it a 'Hobby' and disallow your deductions. This has been my experience. I am not a tax consultant, for any details or questions, please consult you own tax advisor.


----------



## No-tippers-suck

ElectroFuzz said:


> Basically anytime you are working.
> From the time you leave the house and all the way until you get home.
> Commute to work included..... at least according to my CPA.


This is exactly the correct answer.
You can write off any business related car expense either with $0.56 per mile ((from the moment you enter your car and start driving towards a hotspot area as well.. Until you park your car after finishing your shift.)

If you work let's say 8hours but you spend one hour to pickup your kids from school these miles wouldn't count as business expense.

If you believe your expenses are higher than $0.56 you can also collect all receipts but this is usually more complicated.
So I rather choose the rite of based on business mileage.

However I'm not a tax professional and this is not a tax advise.
So i am not liable


----------



## DjTim

I'm using an app on the android platform called "DriverDiary" It's free. I am not sure if it's on the Apple platform. Here's a link to the app in the Play Store: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.sweypro.driverdiary

There is a pro version for $2.99, but I don't think it's worth the 3 dollars (not yet). It tracks everything, gas, expenses. The unique feature is the "trip" function. It tracks time in the car and mileage.


----------



## jeanocelot

I would say to keep a logbook of every day you go into "Uber mode" with the mileage at the beginning & ending of your shift. And do it every day you drive so that the ink looks properly aged. Just make sure to have at least a few miles at least once a week for going to the grocery, etc. that are accounted before between shifts. I am not sure how big of a multiple of total miles to actual Uber miles is low enough for the IRS to look good - but feel free to try and get that total amount to balance out as much as possible the gross you get from Uber (you would essentially be working to release value from your car's depreciation). Also, don't be shy about counting the driving from the exurbs to downtown (have the logbook include that as well), as that is a legitimate business expense.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn

jeanocelot said:


> I would say to keep a logbook of every day you go into "Uber mode" with the mileage at the beginning & ending of your shift. And do it every day you drive so that the ink looks properly aged. Just make sure to have at least a few miles at least once a week for going to the grocery, etc. that are accounted before between shifts. I am not sure how big of a multiple of total miles to actual Uber miles is low enough for the IRS to look good - but feel free to try and get that total amount to balance out as much as possible the gross you get from Uber (you would essentially be working to release value from your car's depreciation). Also, don't be shy about counting the driving from the exurbs to downtown (have the logbook include that as well), as that is a legitimate business expense.












The last posting before yours was... duh duh duhhh...

It is 1563 days ago,
Or 51 months, 10 days ago
Or 4 years, 3 months, 10 days ago


----------



## UberTaxPro

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> The last posting before yours was... duh duh duhhh...
> 
> It is 1563 days ago,
> Or 51 months, 10 days ago
> Or 4 years, 3 months, 10 days ago


2250720 minutes or
1.3504e+8 seconds hahahaha


----------



## SEAL Team 5

ElectroFuzz said:


> Commute to work included..... at least according to my CPA.


I would get a new CPA. All rideshare miles are deductible so long as you have a pax or are actively looking for business.

The part about miles deduction to and from work just because you have the destination filter on is not advisable. The miles and route that you must perform in your daily routine are not deductible just because you have the destination filter on. ie; to and from work, picking up the kids from school, going to the grocery store, going to the post office etc. You would need to perform these driving tasks regardless if the destination filter was on or not.

However, the miles that are deductible while the destination filter is on are

1) the miles that stray you from your predetermined route to pick up a pax

2) all miles while the pax is in the vehicle

3) the miles needed to regain your original predetermined route.


Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> It is 1563 days ago,
> Or 51 months, 10 days ago
> Or 4 years, 3 months, 10 days ago


Did you account for Feb 29, 2016?


----------



## PlayLoud

SEAL Team 5 said:


> I would get a new CPA. All rideshare miles are deductible so long as you have a pax or are actively looking for business.
> 
> The part about miles deduction to and from work just because you have the destination filter on is not advisable. The miles and route that you must perform in your daily routine are not deductible just because you have the destination filter on. ie; to and from work, picking up the kids from school, going to the grocery store, going to the post office etc. You would need to perform these driving tasks regardless if the destination filter was on or not.
> 
> However, the miles that are deductible while the destination filter is on are
> 
> 1) the miles that stray you from your predetermined route to pick up a pax
> 
> 2) all miles while the pax is in the vehicle
> 
> 3) the miles needed to regain your original predetermined route.
> 
> Did you account for Feb 29, 2016?


I'm actively looking for business on my way home. If I get a ping with the DF on, I take it. Why wouldn't this be considered "actively looking for business"?


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek

Woody Mornings said:


> Speaking of taxes.....do we get 1099'd?


yes I got mine about a month ago. it said 50000ish miles so that's what my accountant will use.


----------



## FLKeys

25rides7daysaweek said:


> yes I got mine about a month ago. it said 50000ish miles so that's what my accountant will use.


Did you make a taxable profit?


----------



## Coyotex

Conflicting reports. I'm new to this stuff and I've read where people say all you need to do is write beginning/ending mileage for the day, and read where others say you must write down beginning/ending mileage for every PICKUP! The latter doesn't make sense to me. I haven't spoken to an accountant yet, but just wondering what experienced drivers have to say.


----------



## mmn

I log start and stop mileage for P1, P1P2, and P3. I log P0 if I'm going home for the day and don't want any more rides. I do not log the start of P2 as I'm already doing P1 and rolling when I transition to P2.


----------



## PlayLoud

Coyotex said:


> Conflicting reports. I'm new to this stuff and I've read where people say all you need to do is write beginning/ending mileage for the day, and read where others say you must write down beginning/ending mileage for every PICKUP! The latter doesn't make sense to me. I haven't spoken to an accountant yet, but just wondering what experienced drivers have to say.


Since you can deduct dead miles (while online), I don't see how each pickup would tell that story.
I use TripLog, and have an iBeacon device that automatically starts/stops trips when I drive. I can mark them as personal or rideshare. I just use the start/stop of the day, unless I take a break in between.


----------



## UberTaxPro

PlayLoud said:


> Since you can deduct dead miles (while online), I don't see how each pickup would tell that story.
> I use TripLog, and have an iBeacon device that automatically starts/stops trips when I drive. I can mark them as personal or rideshare. I just use the start/stop of the day, unless I take a break in between.


Trip log is great but it's even better in manual mode. Makes a perfect log when you use it in manual mode


----------



## Coyotex

PlayLoud said:


> Since you can deduct dead miles (while online), I don't see how each pickup would tell that story.
> I use TripLog, and have an iBeacon device that automatically starts/stops trips when I drive. I can mark them as personal or rideshare. I just use the start/stop of the day, unless I take a break in between.


If all you do is use the start/stop of the day (which is what I plan on doing), what's the purpose of TripLog? I'm assuming by start/stop of the day, you're talking about odometer reading, right?


----------



## FLKeys

Coyotex said:


> Conflicting reports. I'm new to this stuff and I've read where people say all you need to do is write beginning/ending mileage for the day, and read where others say you must write down beginning/ending mileage for every PICKUP! The latter doesn't make sense to me. I haven't spoken to an accountant yet, but just wondering what experienced drivers have to say.


My take is if you create a log that shows every leg of your driving for the day Start Stop addresses and miles it meets all of the IRS requirements and covers all of your dead miles.

If you create a log for start and end of day the IRS during an audit could possibly deny it as it does not meet their requirements.

Until the IRS comes out with an opinion on rideshare mileage logs I am not taking any chances. Plus I get more benefits out of my log other than mileage.


----------



## Coyotex

I don't understand the "dead mile" theory. Oh sure, I understand what someone means by "dead mile" is when no pax are in the car. BUT, if the app is on, you are actually working, right? So, is that actually "dead miles"? I'm not arguing, I just find the different opinions fascinating!


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn

Coyotex said:


> and read where others say you must write down beginning/ending mileage for every PICKUP!


That's technically what the IRS requires, and _*taxi*_ trip logs have that information on them (in theory). This is the standard the IRS requires.

That's on top of a start/end odometer readings on the trip sheet.


----------



## mmn

Coyotex said:


> I don't understand the "dead mile" theory. Oh sure, I understand what someone means by "dead mile" is when no pax are in the car. BUT, if the app is on, you are actually working, right? So, is that actually "dead miles"? I'm not arguing, I just find the different opinions fascinating!


Yes. It's dead miles because you're either P1 or P2, i.e. either ping-able or on your way to a pickup, but you are not being paid yet. That's P3 - you have a passenger in the car and are being paid.


----------



## PlayLoud

UberTaxPro said:


> Trip log is great but it's even better in manual mode. Makes a perfect log when you use it in manual mode


I'm not sure how the log is different in manual mode. If I get multiple trips mashed together (let's say I stop for gas), I can just merge the two trips together to give me what would be the same as a manual mode trip.


Coyotex said:


> If all you do is use the start/stop of the day (which is what I plan on doing), what's the purpose of TripLog? I'm assuming by start/stop of the day, you're talking about odometer reading, right?


Well, the ease of the iBeacon auto-starting the trip is nice. It's plugged into one of my USB ports, so the TripLog app knows when I've started my car and start moving. Other benefits include auto-entering my start/stop locations, & cloud backup. I can also see the route I took within the app, so there is that information available (though I don't know how to export that).

I would have liked if I got the ODBII device working correctly. I couldn't get it to pull the odometer, which was the whole point. So, now I'm using the iBeacon device, and manually entering mileage. Sometimes it's right on, but sometimes it needs a mile or two adjustment.


----------



## FLKeys

Coyotex said:


> I don't understand the "dead mile" theory. Oh sure, I understand what someone means by "dead mile" is when no pax are in the car. BUT, if the app is on, you are actually working, right? So, is that actually "dead miles"? I'm not arguing, I just find the different opinions fascinating!


I don't know the technical definition of dead miles I call all miles I am driving and not earning pay dead miles and yes I am working so I am using them for my deduction. Since I drive for both Lyft and Uber at the same time neither ones annual report has the correct number of online miles on it and adding both together would double up on all miles where I had both apps on waiting for the next ping.


----------



## Coyotex

mmn said:


> Yes. It's dead miles because you're either P1 or P2, i.e. either ping-able or on your way to a pickup, but you are not being paid yet. That's P3 - you have a passenger in the car and are being paid.


 I'm all confused! lol I don't know what P1 & P2 mean.


----------



## FLKeys

Coyotex said:


> I'm all confused! lol I don't know what P1 & P2 mean.


Rideshare basically has 3 Phases commonly referred to as:

P1 - App on no ride requests waiting on ping. - Non Paid Miles
P2 - Recieved request for ride and driving to pick-up. - Non Paid Miles (in most cases some miles may be included in long pick-up fee)
P3 - Picked up PAX and heading to destination. - Paid Miles


----------



## mmn

FLKeys said:


> Rideshare basically has 3 Phases commonly referred to as:
> 
> P1 - App on no ride requests waiting on ping. - Non Paid Miles
> P2 - Recieved request for ride and driving to pick-up. - Non Paid Miles (in most cases some miles may be included in long pick-up fee)
> P3 - Picked up PAX and heading to destination. - Paid Miles


Kinda what I said only better...!


----------



## Coyotex

So, I just talked to an accountant. She made sure I understood she has never done a rideshare return, but she told me as long as you're working, you use the beginning mileage and ending mileage. BUT, if you so much as go to the store to buy milk and eggs while you're out, you are NOT working and, legally, you cannot write off those miles. So, the distance traveled to the store to buy the milk and eggs cannot be written off. Which, to me means, as long as you're in the "P1" or higher mode, you don't need to keep track of every start and stop made.


----------



## CaptainToo

What is legal to deduct are those miles where you are online with Uber and/or Lyft.


----------



## islanddriver

Get trip log free for 30 days then as low as $40 per year and you will have everything you will need


----------



## BigRedDriver

UberTaxPro said:


> Trip log is great but it's even better in manual mode. Makes a perfect log when you use it in manual mode


Agreed. Manual is the way to go with Trip Log. My one problem is that, at the beginning of the month it works quickly. By mid month it starts bogging down. Takes up to a minute to complete the tap, tap, tap.

Most of the time I get the task done before the rider even gets in, but many occasions they are waiting for the process to complete before starting the trip. Some have expressed frustration with the wait. I've also noticed a big dip in tips when this starts happening.

Are you aware of a fix for this?


----------



## UberTaxPro

BigRedDriver said:


> Agreed. Manual is the way to go with Trip Log. My one problem is that, at the beginning of the month it works quickly. By mid month it starts bogging down. Takes up to a minute to complete the tap, tap, tap.
> 
> Most of the time I get the task done before the rider even gets in, but many occasions they are waiting for the process to complete before starting the trip. Some have expressed frustration with the wait. I've also noticed a big dip in tips when this starts happening.
> 
> Are you aware of a fix for this?


try re-booting your phone every once and while


----------



## PlayLoud

BigRedDriver said:


> Agreed. Manual is the way to go with Trip Log. My one problem is that, at the beginning of the month it works quickly. By mid month it starts bogging down. Takes up to a minute to complete the tap, tap, tap.
> 
> Most of the time I get the task done before the rider even gets in, but many occasions they are waiting for the process to complete before starting the trip. Some have expressed frustration with the wait. I've also noticed a big dip in tips when this starts happening.
> 
> Are you aware of a fix for this?


Wait, are you starting/stopping every ride?


----------



## BigRedDriver

PlayLoud said:


> Wait, are you starting/stopping every ride?


I log revenue producing miles ( rider on board) and non revenue, search for and driving to riders. So not exactly as others that track driving to riders separately. I combine those with dead miles as I am not assured they will produce revenue.


----------



## WillyWonka

Okay so let's say I went to the store this morning to get some milk and eggs and on the way back home I'd figured I turn my app on and see if I get any pings. If I didn't get any pings by the time I get home, can I still deduct those miles??


----------



## UberTaxPro

WillyWonka said:


> Okay so let's say I went to the store this morning to get some milk and eggs and on the way back home I'd figured I turn my app on and see if I get any pings. If I didn't get any pings by the time I get home, can I still deduct those miles??


Yes, the miles while you're actively looking for rides are "business miles" and deductible. It would be a good idea to make a note in your log that you had no pings for those miles.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn

WillyWonka said:


> Okay so let's say I went to the store this morning to get some milk and eggs and on the way back home I'd figured I turn my app on and see if I get any pings. If I didn't get any pings by the time I get home, can I still deduct those miles??


In the future don't do that if you have milk/eggs in the car. I wouldn't want to risk having groceries spoil over jerking around for 20+ minutes on a min fare.


----------



## Bbonez

UberTaxPro said:


> Trip log is great but it's even better in manual mode. Makes a perfect log when you use it in manual mode


I use stride tax app to track my mileage it's just a GPS mileage tracker. I also use a pen and paper log as a backup. My paper log just shows odometer start and finish for a shift. The app tracks all the miles for the shift in one log, I dont start and stop at each dropoff/pickup. If I switched to trip log in the middle of the year would that do me any good? Or should I wait until January 1, 2020 to switch? I assume the $40 app is a tax write off.


----------



## islanddriver

Yes you can switch now . Just keep all the results so far from stride tax. I also do the pen and paper start day milage and end day milage as a back up. With trip long I start and stop for each trip and dead miles


----------

